# über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?



## DBGTKING (14. Mai 2018)

*über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Hi,ich habe aufgrund meienr Probleme,im SOzialen bereich,egal ob kik,skype oder snapchat,in einigen chats oder im echten leben es sehr schwer neue Freunde kennen zu lernen.AUch wegen gesundheitlichen Problemen bin ich beim Spychologen in behandlung.Der rät mir ein video mit meinen einschränkung auf Youtube hochzuladen.Jedoch rät mir mein Bester Kumpel,lieber es zu lassen weil es genauso schwierig wie auf den anderen Plattformen sein wird.Ich weis nicht ob es mir auf Youtube hilft neue Freunde kennen zu lernen,mit denen ich mich dann auch wirklich treffen kann.AUch weis ich ,das sich zum teil viele trolle bei Youtube sich zum teil tummeln.Da werde ich gewiss auch welche LEute mein Video anschauen ,die mich gleich mit den WOrten ,Hässlich ,will kein Mensch ,beleidigen werden.

Nun ich bin mir nicht sicher ,ob ich es wagen sollte oder es doch lieber lassen.Ich habe kaum freunde und leide sehr erheblich darunter.Es kostet mir viel kraft,es zu versuchen.Auch das direkte anquatschen auf der Straße brachte kein nenenswerten Erfolg.Und dabei ist mir auch egal ob männer oder Frauen.Nur das nutzt mir nix.
Was haltet ihr denn von der idee mit Youtube?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

1. Halte davon wenig, weil sehr unpersönlich.
2. Am leichtesten macht man im Alltag Bekanntschaften: Arbeit, Schule, Uni, Fitnessstudio, Bahn, Supermarkt. Dennoch braucht man etwas Feingefühl und Menschenkenntnis. Nicht jede Situation ist unbedingt geeignet und ebenso nicht jede Person. Abgesehen davon hast du ja nichts zu verlieren. Einfach mal probieren.
3. Es ist in der Tat sehr schwer, gute Freunde zu finden. Unverbindliche Bekanntschaften entstehen hingegen schnell, wenn man mag.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## DBGTKING (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

hi danke das du geantwortet hast,was meinst du mit Unverbindliche Bekanntschaften.Meinst du da kurze unterhaltungen,oder meintest du da an sowas wie ons(one nightstand?)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Nein, ich meinte damit Menschen, die nur persönlich vom Kontakt profitieren wollen, dabei jedoch wenig Empathie oder Loyalität mitbringen.


----------



## RossiCX (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Das ist eine schwierige Sache. Entweder wirst du von einer Welle des Mitgefühls überschwemmt oder du bekommst einen Shitstorm, der sich gewaschen hat. Ich würde es nicht tun, lieber im realen Leben langsam einen kleinen Bekannten- und Freundeskreis aufbauen. Vereine sind für sowas auch immer gut.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Mhh ich finde das zu unpersöhnlich/oder andersherum zu Persöhnlich für die Öffentlichkeit du wirst auch mit sehr viel negativer Kritik rechnen müssen denn im Internet fühlen sich Menschen unbeobachtet..Leider sind Menschen so. Ich tue mich auch oft sehr schwer neue Menschen kennen zu lernen Reagiere auch oft nicht darau. Ich Persöhnlich habe weniger als 4 FREUNDE aber denen kann ich auch mein Leben Anvertrauen. 
Weißt du?! Ich kann nicht sagen wie andere es machen! Freundschaften/Bekanntschaften endstehen einfach durch nähe. Wenn man danach sucht macht man es sich nur noch schwerer glaub mir.
Wichtig ist man sollte Offen sein, offen für andere für ihrer Bedürfnisse so merkt der andere das einem etwas an ihm liegt. Natürlich nicht gespielt "offen", das geht nur wenn man dem jenigen natürlich auch mag und auch interesse an der Persöhnlichkeit hat-Sprich es beruht wie immer auf Wegenseitigkeit.Ich meine Damit Gennerelle "Bekannte/Freunde" keine Sexualität.
Als Beispiel hat mein Bester Kumpel 200Kg drauf läuft krum weil die Wirbelsäule hin ist. Ist zurzeit wieder Arbeitslos, fährt sonst Taxi und zockt den Ganzen lieben langen Tag(übertrieben gesagt) WoW.
Der ist launisch und schwierig, stur und bringt ein mit seiner Treulosigkeit zur weißglut. Aber ein offner und Netter Kerl.
Aber auch er ist dennoch beliebt-->mir zwar unverständlich vielleicht list er´s ja^^ bähh <-- es kommen aber oft Leute zu ihm verbringen viel Zeit dort weil sie ihn gern haben trotz geringer gegenleistung.

Kumpel endspannt dich geh raus Lebe. macht dir keine Gedanken über deine Meinung, dein Charakter oder villeicht aussehen  wenn du mit dir selbst zufrieden bist, ist der schwerste Schritt getan.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Es gibt bei YT drei arten von Leuten:

1, Deine Fans die jedes Video schauen mit Begeisterung
2, Die Hater, sie wollen am liebsten das du von der Plattform verschwindest und schreiben nur Hassbotschaften, aus welchen Gründen auch immer 
3, Denen du einfach egal bist, dein Video wird zwar geschaut aber du bekommst höchstens ein Like oder Dislike zu deinem Video

Ich selber bin nicht auf YT aber manche Youtuber sind seit JAhren dabei und wenn sie darüber sprechen wie ihr Leben als Youtuber ist, dann kommen eben diese 3 Typen von Leuten vor. Wenn du neue Leute kennen lernen willst, dann kannst du das im realen Leben tun und auch in passenden Sozialen Netzwerken wie Foren. Such einfach mal im Netz nach einem passendem Forum, kann dir da leider nix empfehlen. 

Wie DesinformierterLoser schon geschrieben hat, gute Freunde findet man selten  Ich habe auch nicht viele Freunde aber das stört mich nicht, mit der Zeit merkt man eh wer ein richtiger Freund ist und wer nicht, ich kann bei mir nur so sagen, von allen Arbeitgebern bei dennen ich angestellt war, und von all den Leuten die ich jemals sonst wo kennen gelernt habe, sind gerade mal 2-3 richtige Freunde geworden und YT ist nicht dir richtige Anlaufstelle dafür.Dort laufen einfach zu viele Idioten herum und du wirst sicherlich auch Hasskommentare bekommen aus Gründen die ich nicht kenne, aber einen Tipp kann ich dir geben wo du Leute kennen lernst, MMOs.

Früher als ich noch WoW zockte, kannte ich einen mit dem ich mich recht gut verstanden habe und sehr lange zusammengespielt hatte, unsere Wege haben sich getrennt als wir beide dann in unterschiedliche MMOs gewechselt haben. Schade weil habe mich gut mit ihm verstanden, es kann eben auch sein das du so neue Leute kennen lernst und wenn du Glück hast auch jemand aus deiner Umgebung. 
Eine Liste mit empfehlenswerten MMOs lasse ich mal sein dafür gibt es auf PCGH schon andere Threads und die meisten Gilden oder Clans nutzen einen Sprachchat falls du das bevorzugst statt nur zu schreiben.

EDIT: Hier mal ein Video eines Youtubers, ab 1:30 ist seine Eigenwerbung zu Ende und er erzählt wie es ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvUI233eaSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte damit Menschen, die nur persönlich vom Kontakt profitieren wollen, dabei jedoch wenig Empathie oder Loyalität mitbringen.



das heißt auf gut deutsch,die jeweilig Person ausnutzen.Und wenn es auf hart kommt,der Peron in den rücken fallen.WIe mies ist das denn.ABer du hast recht,solche Menschen findet man leider sehr oft.Auch Menschen die zuerst schreiben,dann aber jedoch den Kontakt einfach abbrechen.Vermutlich sahen die meisten keinen nutzen bei mir.
Wenn das also wirklich solche Leute waren,dann bin ich froh das sie sich von mir abgewendet hatten.




@alle:
Danke für die guten infos.Mein Bester Kumpel hatte mal wieder den richtigen richer.WIe gut das er es mir abgeraten hatte.Der hat halt nen guten Menschenkenntnisse.Das kommt mir auch wenn ich das nicht beabsichtigt hatte,wohl zugute.


----------



## P2063 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Du vertraust also dem "riecher" deines Kumpels mehr, als dem spezialisierten Psychologen der dafür vermutlich jahrelang studiert hat?

Weisst du denn überhaupt was der psychologe damit bezwecken wollte? Es können so viel Möglichkeiten dahinter stecken... Erstmal hat ein hochgeladenes Video ja noch gar keine views, dazu braucht man erstmal jemand der einem auf dem kanal folgt oder eine Verbreitung des videos auf Twitter, Facebook, G+ oder wo auch immer. Vielleicht solltest du nur über deinen eigenen Schatten springen und dich trauen sowas zu machen? Vielleicht solltest du positive kommentare bekommen und dadurch zufriedener werden... oder lernen mit ngativen kommentaren/ablehnung besser klar zu kommen?

Ich will den Psychologen jetzt nicht verteidigen und finde das vorhaben ehrlich gesagt fahrlässig sowas zu verlangen weil man (anhand meines Informationsstandes) die Folgen eben nicht absehen kann. Aber wenn du die Intention dahinter nicht kennst/verstehst, dann würde ich schon eher mal machen was der Psychodoc sagt, der wird schon seine Gründe dafür haben sowas vor zu schlagen und sie dir im Nachhinein bei der Aufarbeitung positiver wie negativer Ergebnisse auch darlegen. Andernfalls würde ich mir lieber nen anderen Psychologen suchen.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> das heißt auf gut deutsch,die jeweilig Person ausnutzen.Und wenn es auf hart kommt,der Peron in den rücken fallen.WIe mies ist das denn.ABer du hast recht,solche Menschen findet man leider sehr oft.Auch Menschen die zuerst schreiben,dann aber jedoch den Kontakt einfach abbrechen.Vermutlich sahen die meisten keinen nutzen bei mir.
> Wenn das also wirklich solche Leute waren,dann bin ich froh das sie sich von mir abgewendet hatten.



Das meinte er denke ich nicht damit.

Für mich sind das Leute wie bei mir auf der Arbeit.
Ja man hat mit denen zu tun und mit manchen macht man auch zusammen Pause oder so
aber zu meinem festen "Freundeskreis" gehören Sie eben nicht.
Das sind "nur Bekannte".

Ich habe Freunde bisher immer gefunden wenn ich nicht danach gesucht habe.
Meistens in Vereinen / der Nachbarschaft / in der Schule oder der Ausbildung.

Im Jobleben wird es je nach Job dann schon schwieriger.

Das merke ich mittlerweile, bin von Nähe Frankfurt/Darmstadt nach Hamburg zu meiner Frau gezogen.
Vom Land in die Großstadt.

Auf dem Land hat man noch gegrüßt sich mit Nachbarn unterhalten, jeder kannte jeden.

In der Stadt sagt niemand dem anderen guten tag.
Mit Glück kann der Gegenüber deutsch oder Englisch (kein Rassismus, nur eine Feststellung)
Und den Nachbarn kennen lernen? Bei uns im Komplex leben so gut wie nur Rentner......

Bei meiner neuen momentanigen Stelle (ändert sich ab Juli), sind alle sehr eingebildet, man macht Pause miteinander aber das wars dann auch schon.
Alle Siezen sich etc.
Sehr unangenehmes Klima, welches ich so nicht kenne (wird ab Juli aber alles anders).

Wie habe ich hier nun Leute kennen gelernt?
Über ein Hobby / Motorradfahren / einem Stammtisch beigetreten, viele nette Menschen kennen gelernt, seit dem schon zusammen Urlaub gemacht (wir wohnen erst seit November hier).



Ich denke, dass der einfachste Schritt Freunde/Kontakte zu finden über gemeinsame Interessen funktionieren.
Das kann der Sport sein.
Ein Hobby
Die Schule oder Ausbildung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Ich würde bei YouTube nichts von dir hochladen. Und wenn dann die Kommentare abstellen. Da sind sehr viele Hater und ich weiß nicht wie du da damit klarkommst.
Ich bin seit 7 Jahren bei Facebook und habe dadurch viele alte Kontakte wiedergefunden, aus der Schule etc und auch viele neue Leute kennengelernt.  Es wurden Klassentreffen über Facebook organisiert, silberne Konfirmation, Gruppentreffen, regelmäßige Admin - und Kinotreffen. Ein paar sind schon richtig gute neue Freunde geworden.
Aber bei Facebook, sollte man sich vorher genau überlegen ,was man von sich Preis gibt und auch die Privatsphäreeinstellungen sich mal genauer angucken. Außerdem muß man da bei bestimmten Seiten aufpassen, da wird auch gehatet. Ingesamt habe ich aber mehr positive als negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Außerdem nutze ich Whatsapp und habe da auch gute Freunde und Kollegen drin.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg du wirst bestimmt noch neue gute Freunde finden. Nur gänzlich zurückziehen bewirkt genau das Gegenteil. Man muss schon selber die Initiative ergreifen.


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Ich denke auch der beste Weg ist über ein Hobby neue Leute kennen zu lernen, da hat man dann auch gleich etwas was einen verbindet


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Das wollte ich gerade noch ergänzen: ein Hobby/Verein suchen der einen Spaß macht. Sportvereine, Schach, Angeln etc. So kommt man auch in RL Kontakt mit Menschen.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Ja das ist es ja eben. Hobby Vereine wie Billiard das war ein Reinfall. Bin schon in einem anderen Verein. Werde da heute kegeln. Das ist ne Gruppe die jede 2 Woche was anderes macht. Aber bisher hat es auch da noch nicht geklappt. Das wird wohl sehr lange dauern. Auf der arbeit sind die meisten die stressen und mich hassen. Bisher also nur einen der fast doppelt so alt wie ich ist,als Freund gefunden.aber dann sieht es halt auf der arbeit düster aus. Da sind mehrere tausend Menschen in einem Haus und es klappt nicht mehr noch mehr. Ihr sagt also außerhalb nur über Hobbys. Naja so viele habe ich ja auch nicht. Anime,zocken,kino,( das sind immer so wenig wo ich dann gehe). 
Am ende scheitert es nur am falschen Timing und das es am Ende wenn ich Mal neue Freunde kennen lernen will,am ende dann doch nicht erscheint.so macht kennen lernen ja nicht spaß. Es ist sehr frustrierend.mehr als es zu versuchen kann ich also nicht machen .


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Mhhhh sehr schwierig.
Ich glaube auch weniger das youtube der richtige Weg ist.
Arbeit, Hobbys und Veranstaltungen können Bekanntschaften fördern.
Ich würde vermutlich versuchen meine Interessen in Form von Gruppen z.B.: bei Facebook zu finden, und da irgendwie versuchen Kontakte zu knüpfen.
Für mich klappt es auf Veranstaltungen und Partys, also "live" am besten. 
Aber wenn man allein ist, stelle ich mir das schwierig vor, gut....oder besser wäre wenn man zumindest 1 oder 2 Kumpels hat, und dann aus einer Gruppe heraus neue Leute kennen lernt.
Ich selber bin ein kommunikativer und aufgeschlossener Typ, daher ist es mir nie schwer gefallen auch mal neue Leute kennen zu lernen.....mag auch daran liegen das manche Leute mich ganz "witzig" finden.
Aber wie schon oben beschrieben, wenn man komplett allein ist, stelle ich selbst ich mir das im wahren Leben schwer vor.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ja das ist es ja eben. Hobby Vereine wie Billiard das war ein Reinfall. Bin schon in einem anderen Verein. Werde da heute kegeln. Das ist ne Gruppe die jede 2 Woche was anderes macht. Aber bisher hat es auch da noch nicht geklappt. Das wird wohl sehr lange dauern. Auf der arbeit sind die meisten die stressen und mich hassen. Bisher also nur einen der fast doppelt so alt wie ich ist,als Freund gefunden.aber dann sieht es halt auf der arbeit düster aus. Da sind mehrere tausend Menschen in einem Haus und es klappt nicht mehr noch mehr. Ihr sagt also außerhalb nur über Hobbys. Naja so viele habe ich ja auch nicht. Anime,zocken,kino,( das sind immer so wenig wo ich dann gehe).
> Am ende scheitert es nur am falschen Timing und das es am Ende wenn ich Mal neue Freunde kennen lernen will,am ende dann doch nicht erscheint.so macht kennen lernen ja nicht spaß. Es ist sehr frustrierend.mehr als es zu versuchen kann ich also nicht machen .



Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie das bei dir abläuft aber es darf auch nicht so aufdringlich sein.

In der alten Firma habe ich mich immer ein wenig um die "neuen" gekümmert.
Sprich meine Pausen mit meinen eigentlichen Kollegen/Freunden genutzt unD die neuen einfach mit genommen.
Die wollen ja auch "abgeholt" werden in der neuen Firma und sich aufgenommen fühlen.

Da war dann jedoch einer dabei, der scheinbar auch auf Krampf freunde gesucht hat.
Das hat sich dann so geäußert, dass er sich nach der Arbeit mal zum Schnitzel-Essen Treffen wollte.
Alles ja kein Problem, kann man ja mal bischen quatschen.
Soweit so normal.

Als es dann aber los ging, dass er jeden Tag gefragt hat, was ich heute mache und bei allem gesagt hat, da kommt er mit.....da wurde es mir dann doch zu viel.
Man darf halt nicht erwarten, dass man nach kürzester zeit jemanden da hat, der auch wirklich sehr viel Zeit mit einem verbringen will.
Das entwickelt sich mit der Zeit aber bloß nichts überstürzen und die Leute einengen, das kommt dann seltsam rüber und sorgt für Unmut.


Wie lief das denn in deiner Ausbildung / Schulzeit?
War da niemand, mit dem du dich anfreunden konntest?
Meine festen Freunde habe ich alle in der Schulzeit oder über die Ausbildung kennen gelernt.


Die Leute die ich jetzt hier neu kennen lernen musste kann ich noch nicht als feste Freunde bezeichnen aber vielleicht entwickelt sich das mit der Zeit.


Freundschaft braucht einfach auch Zeit / das geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Ne, nicht nur beim Hobby. Es gibt zig Situationen, in denen man mit jemandem ins Gespräch kommen kann, aber das muss sich eben ergeben und man kann es nicht erzwingen.
Abgesehen davon muss die Chemie irgendwie passen. Es gibt Menschen, die mit fast jedem klar kommen und andere, die es nicht tun.

Obwohl ich den Kreis der Menschen, mit denen ich mich umgebe, sehr genau auswähle, komme ich grundsätzlich mit fast allen Menschen klar, sofern sie nicht zu egozentrisch sind. Eine gute Freundin von mir hat dagegen ziemliche Probleme damit, Kontakte zu knüpfen  und dennoch verstehe ich mich mit ihr blind, weil es auf viele andere Weisen so gut passt.

Ich habe innerhalb der letzten 8 Jahre mehrmals große Teile meines Freundeskreis ausgetauscht, weil es nicht mehr passte. Bin zwar loyal, aber Menschen kommen und gehen. Ich würde mich niemals von ihnen abhängig machen. Ich habe momentan auch nur 2-3 gute Freunde, mit denen ich zwar nicht täglich, aber halbwegs regelmäßig in Kontakt stehe. Auf die könnte ich mich verlassen, wenn es drauf ankommt.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie das bei dir abläuft *aber es darf auch nicht so aufdringlich sein.*
> 
> In der alten Firma habe ich mich immer ein wenig um die "neuen" gekümmert.
> Sprich meine Pausen mit meinen eigentlichen Kollegen/Freunden genutzt unD die neuen einfach mit genommen.
> ...



Vollkommen richtig, die Menge macht das Gift.
....das gilt übrigens nicht nur beim "Freunde"finden, sondern auch beim flirten.
Nichts ist nerviger als z.B.: ein/-e facebookstalker/-in.
Eine nette Unterhaltungen + das Angebot sich mal auf ein Bierchen zu treffen --> ABER dann erstmal Ruhe einkehren lassen! --> bringt langfristig viel mehr, als jemanden jeden Tag über Facebook voll zu texten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich würde vermutlich versuchen meine Interessen in Form von Gruppen z.B.: bei Facebook zu finden, und da irgendwie versuchen Kontakte zu knüpfen.


Richtig! Und gerade durch Ortsguppen hat man die Möglichkeit mit Menschen aus der Nähe in Kontakt zu treten und sich auch im RL zu treffen.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*



			
				shadie9355600 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lief das denn in deiner Ausbildung / Schulzeit?
> War da niemand, mit dem du dich anfreunden konntest?
> Meine festen Freunde habe ich alle in der Schulzeit oder über die Ausbildung kennen gelernt.
> 
> ...




Hi wie es da abgelaufen ist,schrecklich. Ich war in mehreren Schulen gewesen. Die verlor ich mit der Zeit aus den Augen ich hätte damals auch Freunde gehabt,aber die stellten sich alle als falsche Freunde oder Arschlöcher raus. Einer nutze mich aus und hat etwas gemacht was ich garnicht wollte,der andere klaute von mir geld. In der Hauptschule könnten mich die Leute und ärgerten.umd ich ging überhaupt nicht gerne in die Hauptschule. Nur gestresst vom Schulstoff und Überforderung bis zum geht nicht mehr . Meine damalige Freundin hatte mich nie geliebt. Woher ich das weiß weil ich sie nach Jahren wieder getroffen hatte,1 Jahr befreundet und brach die Freundschaft ab. Hätte noch danach andere Freundschaften gehabt. Auch in der Ausbildung hatte ich ein paar Leute gehabt die mich mobben wollten. Aber nach einem schweren Schicksalschlag eines Unfalls ,musste ich die Ausbildung wiederholen. Was mein Pech war weil da die besagten Leute dabei waren.die ich erwähnt hatte. Aber dann lernte ich meinen besten Kumpel kennen.  Nach mehreren anderen Firmen wechseln,lernte ich die anderen beiden Kumpels kennen und den 54 jährigen wo ich auch erwähnte.

Man kann also sagen ich hatte mit kommikation überwiegend Probleme gehabt weil ich nur die falschen Leute also sprich ideoten und Stresserklärung kennen gelernt hatte. 
Aber da kann man halt nix machen .

Mehr gutes kann ich somit nicht erzählen.seid dem tue ich mir auch schwer weitere zu finden .ich denke Mal auf konventionelle Art wird es bei mir nix mehr. Es ist unwarscheinlich. Schreibe auf Kik zwar auch aber bis jetzt läuft es sehr schleppend voran.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: über youtube Plattform,ein video zum aufrufen neuer Leute kennen lernen,gut oder riskant?*

Hi,

ja "Gut Ding will Weile haben", sprich echte/gute Freunde finden kann dauern..leider.

Aber, ob wohl du ja schon einiges versucht hast: weiter machen! Hobbies, Vereine so etwas verbindet; und ich weiß nicht ob du eher auf dem Land wohnst oder Großstadt, aber es gibt noch mehr Menschen wie dich und es gibt lauter Vereine/Selbsthilfegruppen etc., weiter suchen, auch wenn es am Anfang stressig und langatmig ist.

YouTube würde ich nicht machen(!), es gibt leider zu viele anonyme Trolle, das könnte zu frustrierend werden. Es gibt auch diese eine/mehrere Plattformen wie "meetup" (oder so ähnlich), so etwas würde ich machen.
Ehrenämter, Nachbarschaftsvereine so etwas 

Oder, nur ein Gedanke, versuch selber etwas aufzubauen. Du sagst etwas von Defiziten und Problemen (mußt du hier gar nicht breit treten!), aber vielleicht/vermutlich geht es Anderen ähnlich. Bastel 'ne Webseite etc. um genau so etwas wie gemeinsame Aktivitäten und so zu planen für Leute denen es ähnlich geht wie dir. Auch das wird ein wenig Zeit brauchen und Werbung/Mundpropaganda (würde da Hinz und Kunz, also Vereine/Gruppen etc. anschreiben) , aber hey, der erste Schritt ist getan.


----------

